# Remplacement iPad 2



## jf22100 (5 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à Tous,

Après bien des hésitations, nous avons décidé, mon iPad et moi de nous séparer par accord mutuel.
Depuis 2011, mon iPad A1395 de 16 Gb m'a accompagné sans trop de problème. Mais IOS 10 et surtout la généralisation de l'utilisation d'Icloud rend celui-ci trop "poussif".

Je suis donc à la recherche du bon modèle pour une utilisation très conventionnel mais avec partage de photos, la gestion du calendrier avec la famille, et lien automatique avec mon Mac et mon iPhone.

J'hésite entre iPad Air 2 et iPad Mini 4, les deux en Wifi + Cellular.
Les prix sont identiques en configuration 32 ou 128 Go (439 ou 549 €).
La seule vrai différence, à priori, mis à part les tailles 9,7" et 7,9", est le processeur :
A8X pour Air2 et A8 pour Mini4 ce qui influe légèrement sur la rapidité d'exécution.

Pouvez-vous me dire si il y existe d'autres vrais différences qui doivent me faire sélectionner l'un plutôt que l'autre ou si il existe un autre modèle que je n'aurai pas vu.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## lineakd (5 Novembre 2016)

@jf2100, de la lecture...


----------



## USB09 (9 Février 2017)

Je dirai que la différence est surtout de "taille"


----------



## dragao13 (9 Février 2017)

Ipad air 2 sans hésiter ... la taille est très bien ! 
Je l'ai et c'est niquel juste dommage que ce soit iOS dedans et pas macOS !


----------



## USB09 (9 Février 2017)

Ah oui, avec Blender dessus, ce serait top...........ah non, en fait s'aurait été inutilisable.


----------



## lineakd (10 Février 2017)

@USB09, c'est ce qui manque sur l'app store d'Apple, des logiciels libres...


----------



## USB09 (11 Février 2017)

Il y en a pourtant : inkpad, Brushes, VLC....etc


----------

